# Client Management Software / System



## swoop_ds (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey everybody,

I'm getting sick of using my cell phone and a day planner to organize my clients/contacts.  Does anyone have a more elegant (and perferably cheap) way of doing this? I was thinking of using excel but maybe a software package would suit me better.

Any thoughts?
-Dave


----------



## AndrewWilliam (Jan 15, 2011)

Im usually the one asking questions on this forum, but I can actually help here! 

Check out Studio Cloud if your looking for cheap.  Its free if your just using one computer.


----------



## swoop_ds (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm looking into studiocloud.  I downloaded it and am giving it a try, thanks for the tip!


----------



## usayit (Jan 15, 2011)

not sure if it meets your requirements but gmail has similar features.

Nice thing too is that my smart phone syncs up to it.


----------



## Drake (Jan 15, 2011)

usayit said:


> not sure if it meets your requirements but gmail has similar features.
> 
> Nice thing too is that my smart phone syncs up to it.


Exactly, gmail + google callendar is great when used with a smartphone running Android.


----------



## waynegz1 (Jan 15, 2011)

MobileMe is the way to go if you use Mac and iPhone.

It works seemless for me.


----------



## swoop_ds (Jan 16, 2011)

Too bad I have a blackberry... I keep seeing all these great things that Android has and Blackberry doesn't have


----------



## SoulSister (Jul 24, 2011)

Something like Deskaway or Smartsheet might be good for you. It can be sync with iPhone and BlackBerry. They both have CRM features to manage your clients. I think they are not freeware but I'm sure you'll get what you pay for. You can try to look for more options found here. It has a list of various project management software, some of which have CRM features.


----------



## Jengimann (Jul 25, 2011)

@Swoop... I carried a Blackberry for 5 years, hesitant to switch to an iPhone or Droid... Switch to the iPhone a few months back and wish I had done so sooner... better calendar, email and web browsing capabilities. Just my $.02...


----------

